# Speaking of Calphelon Commercial cookware



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been using several of their stock pots for years. Recently, I have increased the amount of hot sauce I am making. Gradually, the 8 qt Calphelon stock pot I use to make the sauces started looking a bit pale inside.
I wrote to Calphelon, and they replied today that while not normal, a de anodizing can occur. They told me to send it back for a replacement.
Not bad treatment eh? All those years of hard cooking, and they are going to replace the pot. I respect a company that stands behind their product like this, no questions asked.


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

Calphalon are extremely good at providing good customer service. I have heard similar responses to yours from a variety of people on the internet.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Today, I received the new 8 quart stock pot. They replaced my old Calphelon Commercial with a brand new Calphelon One pot. 
Sure did not take long, and I am very happy with Calphelon.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

How does the Calphalon One compare with the older Commercial? Is it about as thick? Can you see/feel any difference in the anodizing? Are the handles comparable and as comfortable? Do the pots weigh about the same? Does the newer pot's lid fit any better? Are the dimensions the same?

Thanks!

shel


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Its just another 8 qt pot to me. The Calphelon One is supposed to have some space age polymer infused into the metal. I have never worried too much about handle comfort, or style.
I still like the older Calphelon Commercial product, but since its no longer available, the One will have to do.
I do like the way their products cook. Consistent, quality performance.


----------

